# التربية المسيحية والبيوت



## fauzi (17 يناير 2010)

*التربية المسيحية والبيوت
الاب انطوان ملكي


غالباً ما يطرح الأهل على أنفسهم سؤالاً حول مَن يعلّم أبناءهم قيمهم وأخلاقهم. أهو التلفزيون أو المدرسة بجوها ومعلميها وطلابها، أم المحيط عامةً. وأحياناً قد يشعر الأهل أنهم أقل المشاركين فرصاً في التأثير على أولادهم فيتحولون من الفعل إلى ردة الفعل وما يكسبهم هذا إلا السلبية، أو يستسلمون لأن أبناءهم ليسوا لهم بل أبناء الحياة. في هذا تحدٍ للأهل الذين ينشدون أن تكون بيوتهم كنائس صغيرة والمسيح مزروعاً في قلوب أبنائهم وأفكارهم. الأمر يحتاج إلى جهاد ويتطلّب وقتاً يقضيه الأبناء مع أولادهم لا بل يشترط أن تكون للتربية المسيحية الأولوية في سلم أولويات الأهل البيت .
عمَّ نتكلم عندما نذكر التربية المسيحية في البيوت؟ أهو الأهل يُقعِدون أبناءهم ساعةً أسبوعياً ليشرحوا لهم عن الثالوث والأسرار والأعياد السيدية؟ بالطبع لا. فالتربية المسيحية في البيت هي أولاً أولوية تُعطى للمسيح في حياة هذا البيت. إنها أن يجعل الأهل إيمانهم جزءً أساسياً من حياتهم وأن يقولوا لأبنائهم، من خلال عملهم، أن المشاركة في القداس يوم الأحد صباحاً أكثر أهمية من النوم. وأن يعلموا أبناءهم، من خلال الممارسة، أن محبة الله مهمة والمسامحة مهمة والعبادة مهمة والكنيسة وتعليمها مهمة، وكل هذه الأمور مهمة إلى درجة إعطائها الأولوية في الحياة.
التربية المسيحية في البيت هي عيش الإيمان ، أي حفظ الأصوام والأعياد، المشاركة في أسرار الكنيسة كعائلة، والجهاد ضد الرغبات كعائلة، والتعلّم عن الإيمان كعائلة. إنها اختبار المسامحة التي تأتي بعد الخلاف بين الإخوة، وتحسس المحبة التي تغلب الغضب، وممارسة المشاركة التي تكون صعبة في أغلب الأوقات. التربية المسيحية في البيت تكون في الحركة معاً نحو الله ، وفي الحياة التي الله مركزها. إنها الأيقونات فوق الأسرّة، والصلاة قبل الأكل، وقصص الكتاب المقدس وسير القديسين للأطفال في السرير والصلاة قبل النوم. إنها شرح الأعياد على المائدة والحديث من القلب إلى القلب عن الجنس والحب والحياة . إنها عيد الميلاد معاً ورأس السنة في العائلة. وهي التعييد لأسماء القديسين والشفعاء، والمناولة معاً والتهيؤ لها معاً. التربية المسيحية هي في نزهة العائلة معاً في الربيع حتى يتشارك الجميع في رؤية الله يجدد وجه الأرض، وفي الخريف حتى يتمتعوا بأعمال يديه. إنها مواجهة صعوبات الحياة، من فشل وخيبة وفراق، معاً بإيمان بالله وثقة به وبالآخر.
إذاً ما هي التربية المسيحية في البيت؟ إنها أن يتعلم كل أفراد البيت ؟، كباراً وصغاراً، أن يعيشوا كمسيحيين. ليست التربية المسيحية في البيت سهلة لأنها تُظهر ضعف الإنسان كما تُظهر قوته وتتطلب جهداً ووقتاً ومحبة. فيها صدمات وتصادمات ومقاومة، مثلما فيها فرح ونجاح واحتفال.
الأمر يستحق العناء كما تستحق الحياة في المسيح الجهد والتضحية. إنسان وجد جوهرة فباع كل ما لديه ليقتنيها، والحياة في المسيح هي هذه الجوهرة. كل الذين تبعوا المسيح اعتمدوا وكل أهل بيتهم. كل الآباء والأمهات مدعوون إلى اتباع المسيح مع كل أهل بيتهم عن طريق تربيتهم على الحياة معه. يبقى أن يعطوا الأمر المكانة الأولى في حياتهم ويؤمنوا أن الحياة في المسيح شيئاً ممكناً.*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا قوزى
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fauzi (18 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا قوزى
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا kokoman
الرب يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

*الرب يبارككم


موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا

شكــــرا​*


----------



## fauzi (22 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *الرب يبارككم
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا
> ...



*شكرا لك اخي النهيسي
الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا قوزي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## أَمَة (22 يناير 2010)

تسلم يدك يا* قوزي* على نقلك الموضوع الجميل والهام عن التربية المسيحية للأب انطوان ملكي. في الحقيقة كتابته كلها حسنة.

يوسفني أن الكثير من المسيحيين يفتخرون بأنهم قراء لكتاب علمانيين ويأخذون من كتاباتهم منهجا لحياتهم، وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر قول جبران خليل جبران:

*لأن أبناءهم ليسوا لهم بل أبناء الحياة.*

نحن كمسيحيون نؤمن أن الله الخالق يخلقنا لنرث الملكوت. 

في البدء خلق الله آدم وحواء واوصاهما بأن يتكاثروا فأصبح الزوجان بعد ذلك شركاء في عمل الخلق الذي بدأه الله في تكاثر البشرية، والشركاء هم أوصياء وعليهم تقع مسؤولية الأمانة في الوصاية. 

*نعم وصحيح* أن أولادنا ليسم لنا - بمعنى أننا لا نملكهم - ولكنهم ولدوا ليرثوا الملكوت وقد جاءوا الى هذه الحياة بواسطتنا وعلينا تقع مسؤولية تأهيلهم ليكونوا ابناء الملكوت، لأن الحياة بذاتها لن تفعل ذلك لهم.

خلاصة التربية المسيحية تقع في قول الأب انطوان ملكي التالي:

*التربية المسيحية في البيت هي عيش الإيمان ، أي حفظ الأصوام والأعياد، المشاركة في أسرار الكنيسة كعائلة، *

لو كل زوجين فعلا ذلك يكونان قد قاما بواجبهما المقدس الملقى على عاتقهما نحو عائلتهما التي نرى فيها كنيسة مصغرة.

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك اخي قوزي


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا قوزي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


شكرا كليمو
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2010)

أمة قال:


> تسلم يدك يا* قوزي* على نقلك الموضوع الجميل والهام عن التربية المسيحية للأب انطوان ملكي. في الحقيقة كتابته كلها حسنة.
> 
> يوسفني أن الكثير من المسيحيين يفتخرون بأنهم قراء لكتاب علمانيين ويأخذون من كتاباتهم منهجا لحياتهم، وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر قول جبران خليل جبران:
> 
> ...






*شكرا أمة لتعليقك على الموضوع
لقد اخترت هذا الموضوع لكثرة ما اقرأ من مواضيع عن انحراف الشباب وخاصة في سن المراهقة وخاصة ان مجتمعنا العربي تكثر فيه حوارات الاديان وصعوبات الحياة مما يتطلب ان يكون المسيحيين محصنين ويعرفون ان يردوا على من يسألهم كذلك يعرفون معنى الحياة مع المسيح ولا يعرف اليأس طريقه الى قلوبهم ويعرفون قوة الصلاة  وعندما يكبرون يكون اساسهم الروحي قوي ويعرفون كيف يربون اولادهم في المستقبل
وبذلك تقل المشاكل التي تواجهها العائلة المسيحية
الرب يباركك*


----------



## أَمَة (26 يناير 2010)

قوزي قال:


> *شكرا أمة لتعليقك على الموضوع*
> *لقد اخترت هذا الموضوع لكثرة ما اقرأ من مواضيع عن انحراف الشباب وخاصة في سن المراهقة وخاصة ان مجتمعنا العربي تكثر فيه حوارات الاديان وصعوبات الحياة مما يتطلب ان يكون المسيحيين محصنين ويعرفون ان يردوا على من يسألهم كذلك يعرفون معنى الحياة مع المسيح ولا يعرف اليأس طريقه الى قلوبهم ويعرفون قوة الصلاة وعندما يكبرون يكون اساسهم الروحي قوي ويعرفون كيف يربون اولادهم في المستقبل*
> *وبذلك تقل المشاكل التي تواجهها العائلة المسيحية*
> *الرب يباركك*


 
كلامك هادف يا قوزي.
أعتقد أن مسؤولية التربية المسيحية تقع بعد العائلة -والمقصود هنا الوالدين- على المجتمع المسيحي عامة. فعلى كل إنسان مسيحي ناضج له رؤية واضحة مثل رؤيتك الا يتواني عن إرشار من يضعهم الرب في طريقه ولكن بكل *محبة *وبدون أي تجريح، إذ أننا كلنا أبناء الله وهذا يجعلنا كلنا عائلة واحدة.

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## fauzi (27 يناير 2010)

أمة قال:


> كلامك هادف يا قوزي.
> أعتقد أن مسؤولية التربية المسيحية تقع بعد العائلة -والمقصود هنا الوالدين- على المجتمع المسيحي عامة. فعلى كل إنسان مسيحي ناضج له رؤية واضحة مثل رؤيتك الا يتواني عن إرشار من يضعهم الرب في طريقه ولكن بكل *محبة *وبدون أي تجريح، إذ أننا كلنا أبناء الله وهذا يجعلنا كلنا عائلة واحدة.
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك



*من واجبنا  كمسيحيين السلوك حسب وصايا السيد المسيح ، لان المسيحيين يجب ان يكونوا نور العالم "انتم نور العالم " (متى 5 :14 ) وهم ملح الارض "انتم ملح الارض " (متى 5 : 13 )
اشكر الله على وجود القنوات الفضائية المسيحية وعلى وجود شبكة الانترنت التي تحتوي على كثير من المواقع المسيحية التي تتيح لمن يريد ان يعرف كلمة الله ويعمل بموجبها وينير حياة الاخرين الذين يعيش معهم في البيت وفي العمل .
الرب يباركك  *


----------

